
Hauberk – A web-based roguelike written in Dart - tosh
https://github.com/munificent/hauberk
======
niedzielski
This is neat! The author also wrote Game Programming Patterns and the Dart
code formatter:

[http://gameprogrammingpatterns.com/](http://gameprogrammingpatterns.com/)
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10195091](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10195091)

~~~
krylon
He really is munificent!

He is also writing a book on building interpreters:
[http://www.craftinginterpreters.com/](http://www.craftinginterpreters.com/)

~~~
munificent
\o/

------
johnfn
In the recent stack overflow developers survey, Dart was actually ranked as
one of the least liked languages to use. This has actually put me off the
language a little bit.

I'm curious if anyone with more experience with the languange could explain
why this is and what it means.

~~~
mda
My guess is that most of the people who said they dislike dart probably never
used the language, but still have this opinion because of the whole brouhaha
when dart first introduced with the possibility of replacing Javascript in
Chrome.

Now that dart is also evolved into something else (A nice language that
compiles to Javascript and runs on its VM for mobile devices) I wish that this
bad blood goes away and people could take a fresh look. I really like the
language and appreciate the hard work of developers of Dart ecosystem.

~~~
johnfn
Interesting. Sounds like a rebranding may be necessary.

~~~
JustSomeNobody
No, developers just need to stop being sheep and start evaluating technology
for what it is.

~~~
johnfn
If the world is not the way you want, you can either get frustrated about it
or adapt.

------
pmontra
It looks well done as far as the "graphics" goes.

My last roguelike was nethack and probably the genre improved on it and things
changed. Example: I was surprised, and not pleasantly, that this game doesn't
use the same keybindings of the rogue/nethack tradition. I had to read the
docs to learn how to pick up things. It turned out it's "g" (lowercase and not
uppercase as in the doc). I didn't find how to rest: "." didn't work but I
confess I didn't spent much time on it.

~~~
seren
If you want a taste of an up to date roguelike, you can try Dungeon Crawl
Stone soup.

You can also play online at
[https://crawl.develz.org/](https://crawl.develz.org/). It uses the Nethack
keybinding for the most part, and you can get access to help in game by typing
'?'.

------
greybox
Was pleasantly surprised when I recognised his avatar as being on the back of
his book on my shelf

~~~
munificent
I'm staring down at you from your bookcase!

